# تركيبه تبيض البشره



## مثنى 77 (1 يناير 2011)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ممكن تركيبه تبيض البشره مع ذكر اسم المواد ونسبتها علما اني اصنع الكريمات فقط احتاج الى الماده الفعاله وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## أمين المصري (22 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
تستطيع استعمال أكسيد التيتان أو أكسيد الزنك وذلك عن طريق اذابتة أحدهما بالغلسرين أو البروبلين غليكول 
أو يمكن استعمال شمعات الغلسرين مينو سيترات مع خليط الكريم حيث تذوب إحدى هذه المواد وتطاف ببطئ في آخر مرحلة من مراحل الكريم .


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (8 مارس 2011)

الزنك.......هيك بعرف والله أعلم

بس الزنك كثير مضر


----------



## المخترعة نايس (12 مارس 2011)

الزنك مضر ....!!!!!!!


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mohamed sigma (17 نوفمبر 2014)

هيدروكينون


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 نوفمبر 2014)

الهيدروكينون بنسبة لا تزيد عن 2% لانه ممكن يسبب حساسية للبشرة وخطر جدا وبيكون معاه فيتامين سي. الرجاء الحذر من استخدام المواد الخطرة


----------



## mohamed sigma (18 نوفمبر 2014)

هيدروكينون 2%
الفا اربيتين 0.6 %
فيتامين سي
خلاصه العرقسوس


----------

